

'Female' hurricanes cause more deaths, because people don't take them seriously - edward
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/2/5770778/hurricanes-with-female-names-deadlier-because-less-threatening

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7835925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7835925)

Other sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7838123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7838123)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7837881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7837881)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7837530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7837530)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7837191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7837191)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7836509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7836509)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7839076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7839076)

